# "Brooklyn Nutcracker" for NYC forum friends



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hello New Yorkers~~my best friend (since high school) is the head of the dance dept at the Brooklyn Music School in Brooklyn, and about ten years ago originated a holiday production of the Nutcracker at BMS, with a Brooklyn twist. 

It is a charming little production and I try to go whenever I'm in NYC for the holidays (but I won't be there this year). It's not a super-polished, professional production (no live music) and is held in their ancient theatre, but more than makes up for that in being totally heartwarming. The children of all ages in the cast are adorable. 

BMS was originally a settlement house~~it is a very old Brooklyn institution for the arts, and serves mainly a minority community. It is located just down the street from the Brooklyn Academy of Music. So perhaps those of you in the NYC area might be interested in attending. I believe the performances begin next weekend~~check it out!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Amy, that is so nice of you to support your friends like that. My sister in law and her sister were Rockettes and my niece is a dancer. She went to dusquene and was a Tamberizon who travelled all over with the country and is now a Teacher. She is going to NY this January and going to NYU for a Materers in Dance. Is there a website the announces this performance that she could look up. Not sure if she will be in the city then, but I am sure she would be interested!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, thanks for the info! I will look into that for sure since I love the Nutcracker but I already saw the New York one last year so it would be nice to see a different version this year.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for your responses, Laurie and Lina. You have a lot of dancers in your family, Laurie. My friend first came to NYC from California as a dancer, and eventually became a teacher. Like I said, it's an amateur production, but they have some guest soloist professionals. My friend dances the part of Fifi the maid in the opening party scene & is hilarious. Here is the Brooklyn Music School's website with the performance dates and location:
http://brooklynmusicschool.org/


----------

